
Ask HN: Who may benefit from the Covid-19 crisis, politically? - nerdynapster
https://asiatimes.com/2020/02/covid-19-may-be-man-made-claims-taiwan-scholar/
======
nerdynapster
further references:

[https://www.institutmontaigne.org/en/blog/covid-19-geopoliti...](https://www.institutmontaigne.org/en/blog/covid-19-geopolitical-
game-changer)

[https://eurasiantimes.com/is-china-planning-to-attack-
taiwan...](https://eurasiantimes.com/is-china-planning-to-attack-taiwan-when-
us-europe-is-busy-with-covid-19/)

[https://www.vox.com/2020/4/28/21234598/coronavirus-china-
xi-...](https://www.vox.com/2020/4/28/21234598/coronavirus-china-xi-jinping-
foreign-policy)

